# Which Violin



## WalterJ

I was wondering what size Violin I need to buy. I am assuming that I need a 4/4 since I am an adult and 6’1” tall but I am also (going to be) a beginner so I am not sure if that is what I should start with or not.

What would be the best choice?

Also how much should a Violin for a beginner cost, if I am looking for a fairly good one?


----------



## Frasier

I'd say go for a full-sized one. Get a reasonable one with a good bow and make sure it has been set up correctly - that's vital. I'm not sure of what's available in America but in the UK, an instrument that would suit a newcomer, good bow, good setup, would cost somewhere in the range of £250 - £500 (guessing that's about $400 - $750, the exchange rate is horrid at the moment!)


----------



## WalterJ

Thank you, this is pretty much what I figured but not being a violinist I was not really sure


----------



## leugin

what should i look for in a violin before buy it?
explain everything if you can as if i have six years old since i don't know nothing at all about violins.
that stuff "4/4", what is it?


----------



## leadmx

I am not a violinist, but I have a friend that teaches beginners. I called him and he seems to like the Gliga violins. They have beginner violins for around $188-$288 and up depending on what else you get with it. You would most likely be happier spending a little more and getting an Intermediate for $100-$200 more. He also says that the Yamaha V5S series is okay and easier to get and again they have intermediate versions that are better ( he thinks it is a v7 or v20). He warns that to him the beginner versions sound a little more "bright" then the others do and is more frustrating to produce a focused sound. They often sound very spread and dead. He wasn't sure of the pricing on the Yamaha but said a local store would be able to get those. The Gliga though is made in California (I think he said) and you can get on the internet. Hope this helps any.


----------



## vnvnvn2000

Why do you want to learn it/ is it good?


----------

